# Skiing first time



## tyson1

Hi
We are thinking of going skiing in France in feb. just started taking lessons and could do with some tips. When best to go. Good campsite and as much tips as possible. 

Thanks george


----------



## Imbiber

Hi George,

For a first time visit skiing with your motorhome I would definitely recommend a visit to Camping L'Escale in Le Grand Bornand.

Personally I would forget the options available to you in the Vosges, although distance from Calais may have its benefits!

I would also suggest you pay a visit to http://www.motorhomeski.com

If you need any further help just ask.


----------



## tyson1

Thanks il check that one out


----------



## Kev1

Hi George
Remember as a first time skier to choose a resort which has slopes suitable for beginners.

If you are going half term week it can be very busy
Not sure what van you have.
Feb can be very cold
so choose a site where you can plug into a power supply and take a blower heater to leave on very low 
when you are out.

We had a month in March last year but the weather was lovely and sunny however we too are going early feb next year.

Remember to lift the cushions so heat circulates round your water pump.
We had a freeze last year.
I will no doubt be leaving the heating on much more in feb
Kev


----------



## tyson1

Hi Kev,

Thanks for your response.

We have a burstner elegance 2012 I890 ,hopefully heat wise it should be ok. Do you know when France half term is? Don't want it to be too crowded . Looking for tips, destination ideas, info on the crossing to France and general best practice. 

Cheers 
George


----------



## jonah999

You have got to go to Samoens in the French Alps!! I will be there February half term with my family and also first week of April.

11 hours from calais on autoroutes. Easy driving. Campsite is fantastic. 150 yards from main gondola with ski hire shop in between. Great showering facilities on campsite and ski boot drying room.

minus 12 degrees earlier this year and we ran out of a 6kg bottle of gas in just over two days. I'm taking a couple of electric heaters this year to compliment the blown air heating system of the van. 

If you need any further info about Samoens let me know. In April we wild camp in Flaine for most of the week as it is a higher altitude resort compared to Samoens (still within the Grand Massif ski area). Costs us 4 euros a night and we are at the base of the ski lifts. Piste bashers keep you awake at night though but its worth it as we are the first people on the slopes.

Hope this helps


----------



## andyandsue

*highly rec*

Samoens is highly rec. campsite next to main lift and a nice quaint town. link below shows a video of campsite and aire next door ( perhaps leave using aires till next time)
its late spring in the video so not much snow at village level but weve had 3 foot of snow over night at the campsite


----------



## andyandsue

*some good pics of samoens*

b4 and after snow at the samoens campsite pictures


----------



## cleo

We went to Samoens last year at Feb half term and found it overcrowded with poor snow. Camp site was great though and the village vey pretty.

This year I kept an eye on the forecasts and we went to Gerardmer. Approx 6 hours from Calais and by travelling through Belgium and Lux, toll free!

We overnighted in Charmes on the way down and back and had 5 nights in Gerardmer alternating nights on the two aires (one at the ski lift) for the total cost of 32 euro. 

We managed with no ehu and just fired the genny up for a couple of hours in the afternoon but we do have a webasto for heating. 

I kept a log of what we spent and including diesel ( from home), all food and drink and five day lift passes for 3 of us (quite cheap at 23 euro pp per day) we had change from £1200.



Have fun
Jill


----------



## cleo

The air by the ski lift in Gerardmer


----------



## simbadog

Have a look at www.snowheads.com 

I've been skiing for years but never done it with motorhome, that may change 8)


----------



## andyandsue

*ahhhh snow*

Yes snow can be a tricky thing to predict ...the two pics on my msg above are taten 24 hours apart

Overcrowding is common at half term
( as full timers we have the luxury to never ski at half term)

Good idea to take lessons and the site at Grand Bornard is good to as i remember

So as first timers you need to keep it as simple as poss ..thats a campsite next to gondola if poss and as for snow pray with the rest of us

best of luck Sue and Andrew


----------



## tyson1

Just a big thanks to all the reply as more info the better. Really appreciated 

Thanks George


----------



## jamest

I went to Insrook in Austria in mid April (not camping) and the town was clear of snow, but up in the glacier the conditions were awesome. Fresh powder fell every night and even a little during the day. Next year I will definatly take the van (ours is a panel van) as there are campsites along the bottom and its really really quiet due to the time of the year.

Possibly not the easist resort to learn on though. No beginner runs although most of them are not extreme. There is a 'learner' area but its only for learning if you have never been before.

How are you learning btw? I recommend one of the UK indoor snow domes over dry-slope any day. Especially if your snowboarding.

Just yesterday we were at the snow arena in lithuania and it was fantastic 8)


----------



## tyson1

Hi thanks for the reply. We're taking lessons at an in door snow centre for skiing. Then going to go skiing up north of Scotland to hopefully get to grips of it.
Thanks george


----------



## Kev1

Hi George
I cannot stress enough
choose a resort with lots of beginners runs.
This will ensure that you do not become bored and so tackle runs beyond your capabilities. Its a long drive back if you injure yourself.

Also try to choose a camp site that is within easy walking distance of
a gondola or chair lift.
By easy I mean not walking uphill at the end of a tiring day. Some sites say within easy walking distance of the village. Not at the end of the day with aching legs, killing ski boots and a foot of fresh snow to walk through.

Beginners expend masses amounts of energy in skiing.

Choosing the right resort means you will enjoy it much more.
its an utterly fabulous sport. But tremendously tiring at first.

Enjoy
Kev


----------



## trek

tyson1 said:


> Hi thanks for the reply. We're taking lessons at an in door snow centre for skiing. Then going to go skiing up north of Scotland to hopefully get to grips of it.
> Thanks george


if you can learn to ski in Scotland then you'll be able to ski anywhere!

and the snow & conditions can only get better - so if the Scottish weather is bad don't let that put you off an Alps trip

Les Saisies may suit two aires & winter camp site, gentle rolling slops with a good snow record http://www.lessaisies.com/


----------



## andyandsue

*second that Trek*

second that Trek. Les Saises is a great secret ( shhhhhh) 2 great aires and low cost restaurants .Its like a low altitude Austrian resort but in France. pics of aire below


----------



## simandme

Hi George,

We're also skiing newbies and one day would like to combine with the MH - so thank you for bringing up the topic. Plus, thanks to everyone for contributing the info so far...keep it coming :wink: 

Potential problems with heating/water have been mentioned; but you will also need to consider your tyres (whether to have winter ones; chains etc), what kind of windscreen cover you will use and also general condition of your van.

Luckily, this forum has plenty of info on this too...

Goodluck

Simone


----------



## Imbiber

Another tip to consider :idea:

On our first trip to Le Grand Bornand we hired a ski locker at the base of the Gondola for the week, which certainly helped with the commute from the campsite.

For starter's the bus trip is far easier without taking all your ski's, boots and poles etc, and if you wish to partake in a little apres-ski tipple (or just a stroll through the town) then you can just set off from the gondola station in your apres-ski boots....easy!

So once you have chosen your ski resort I would definitely recommend that anyone not able to ski to and from your motorhome consider hiring a locker at the gondola station or lift areas. 

They generally have drying facilities as part of the locker set-up.


----------



## Wupert

Why France

Austria is IMHO far better with fantastic winter sites a great snow record and slopes graded properly.

I'd also use a ski school


----------



## trek

Hi Wupert

I always use the French alps because they tend to be so very motorhome friendly & apart from toll charges so easy to get to

could you name some Austrian motorhome friendly resorts for us ?


anything in Germany worth visiting ?


----------



## WildThingsKev

trek said:


> Hi Wupert
> 
> I always use the French alps because they tend to be so very motorhome friendly & apart from toll charges so easy to get to
> 
> could you name some Austrian motorhome friendly resorts for us ?
> 
> anything in Germany worth visiting ?


Austria: Solden, excellent campsite 400m from lifts, bit pricey though and booked up for christmas by mid summer.


----------



## MrsW

You asked about half-term holidays in France but I think it is dates of the british school holidays that are mmore of an issue. French holidays are more staggered than in the uK but the French kids get taken ski-ing by school during termtime anyway. The issue is that most Gb skiers with kids go in one week, hence the overcrowding of popular resorts. Avoid that week, find a pitch and some snow and have a great time!


----------



## Nethernut

Garmisch-Partenkirchen - 2 good sized Stellplatz, massive one near the Wank ski area(about 100 places), slightly smaller more casual one near the Hausberg. Will say that it isn't the best resort for beginners, but some brilliant runs including World Cup skiing Kandahar circuit. You also have the option of the Zugspitz ski area if snow at lower levels not so good.
Does get busy at weekends.



trek said:


> Hi Wupert
> 
> I always use the French alps because they tend to be so very motorhome friendly & apart from toll charges so easy to get to
> 
> could you name some Austrian motorhome friendly resorts for us ?
> 
> anything in Germany worth visiting ?


----------



## Wupert

trek said:


> Hi Wupert
> 
> I always use the French alps because they tend to be so very motorhome friendly & apart from toll charges so easy to get to
> 
> could you name some Austrian motorhome friendly resorts for us ?
> 
> anything in Germany worth visiting ?


Just about every ski resort will have a top class campsite. Usually serviced by lift company buses.

The Salzburgerland ihas regulally been voted Europes best ski area

It has over 800km of piste on one pass and runs for everyone.

Look at St Johanne im Pongau, Alpendorf, Wagrain, Flachau.

Also remember that a Go-Box is mandatory for MH above 3.5 tonnes

Winter tyres are mandatory in most of the Alps from Mid Nov through to mid March

Best time t ski .... I would suggest the weeks before Easter

The hour is on so evenings are lighter, the Germans etc will have had their hols and the slopes will be quiet.


----------



## trek

thanks for the reminder about the Go Box (& winter tyres) 

forgot these issues thats why i always end up going back to \France to ski


----------



## andyandsue

*and then there's Switzerland*

I know I said dont try aires the first time you ski but if your happy with the extra effort you might like to go to Saa Fee..its got a large aire right in town and fantastic snow

see pics of aire below and a link to a video of the aire on youtube


----------



## Imbiber

*Re: and then there's Switzerland*



andyandsue said:


> I know I said dont try aires the first time you ski but if your happy with the extra effort you might like to go to Saa Fee..its got a large aire right in town and fantastic snow
> 
> see pics of aire below and a link to a video of the aire on youtube


Hi andyandsue

Is that the P4 parking, or is there another option?

Thanks for the info

Andy


----------



## andyandsue

*sass fee and sas grund*

its a large dedicated motorhome carpark on the outside of the circular carpark in town, whilst the site is fantastic the services are a bit disorganised , electric is available but toilet waste has to be smuggled into the loos upstairs whilst water is available but is turned off in winter so again its off to the toilets....but hey ho its sas fee

saas grund down in the valley has a good winter campsite bang next to the lifts and is a bit easier to manage in very cold weather...link to video below and some pics also






very surprised how good Switzerland is for motorhoming and how cheap ( if you have a sub 3.5 ton motorhome) proper aires with free electric on motorways which are squeaky clean and free of the usual dodgy characters who haunt European motorway halts. its the only country i would ever sleep on a motorway service station


----------



## SueandRoger

Hi Andy

I am quite interested into going to Camping L'Escale in Le Grand Bornand for the first 2 weeks in February so can you please give me any more information on the campsite and the slopes? I have been on to the relevant website but as my French is not up to much, I am not much further forward. From the online Piste map there looks like there are lots of intermediate slopes and do you think I would have to advance book for this period; UK Half Term doesn't start until the 18 Feb I believe!

Apart from last year when we went to St Anton in the Camper, we have always flown or trained to La Plagne where the blue slopes were ideal for my wife. St Anton was far to difficult for her and it wasn't helped by the bitter weather conditions.

Any advice would be very much appreciated.


----------



## Imbiber

Hi Roger

Its a few years since we went to L'Escale and we went for Christmas, booked the site late September from memory, so please forgive the lack of up-to-date info!

If you plan on going the first two weeks of Feb, there should not really be an issue with space on the campsite. There did appear to be plenty of pitches with electric. 

If you are confident that this is the place for you to go then don't hesitate to book with the site direct. They speak very good English and will converse via email no problem. The sooner you book the better and I'd go for the 16amp electric...that way you can have heating on pretty much all the time.

The site has drying rooms, washing facilities, and indoor heated pool - ideal for relaxing the muscles after a day's skiing! They also have a restaurant/bar and it is within easy walking distance of the town.

From the site there is a bus which takes you to the ski station for free. As I mentioned earlier we hired a locker at the ski station for the week just to make it easier before and after skiing. Often we would walk into town after skiing and then back to the site. Far easier knowing your ski gear is drying in a locker at the base of the slopes. Makes it easier on the bus journey in the morning too.

At the ski station there are two Gondola's. We took the right hand one as that was the easiest side of the mountain to ski. There is a couple of really easy greens with very simple lifts to get you used to the slopes. There are then some nice easy linking runs to the other side which you can explore if you need to. Very easy to get back to the right hand side of the mountain.

There are also plenty of on piste bars at which you can take a break for a beer or two!

We bought a week's ski pass, which on reflection was too much for us all and now subsequently we just pay for the day's we feel like skiing. More expensive in the long run, but less toll on the body! Ski for two-three full days then take a break for a couple and you feel less guilty about not skiing on the day's off than if you'd bought a weeks pass........if that makes sense?

Don't know what else to say at this stage apart from you'll really enjoy the site and the skiing. For us it was great value and great fun as an introduction. We go two/three times a year now but prefer to use the aire at Le Saisies.

We did look at the Campsite in the Vosges once, but the pricing was bordering extortion! We used the two aires in Gerardmer quite easily for novices, which then gave us the confidence to go to the Alps on Aires.

Hope this helps and if I can assist further just ask!

Regards

Andy


----------



## HermanHymer

In my next life I'm going to learn to ski as soon as I can stand!

How sad I am to be missing all that fun! Wish I was young again!


----------



## ned

*skiing*

Hi IMbiber,

Totally agree. We do the same thing at the same places. Gerardemer is really great just to get warmed up before launching yourself off at Saises. However, you could try Praz de Lyse which is just above taninges on the way up to les Gets. Had heard a rumour that they had made a new aire there but when we have gone we just paid only 55cents tax. great place. I skied out from the van, down the hill and got the button lift back up with the hot bread whilst lin cooked up the porridge.

some realy good runs good and not rediculous money for the ski-pass (22euros a day plus insurance] don't forget about the insurance!!!!!!!

cheers keep em waxed.......... Ned


----------



## cleo

*Re: skiing*



ned said:


> Hi IMbiber,
> 
> Totally agree. We do the same thing at the same places. Gerardemer is really great just to get warmed up before launching yourself off at Saises. However, you could try Praz de Lyse which is just above taninges on the way up to les Gets. Had heard a rumour that they had made a new aire there but when we have gone we just paid only 55cents tax. great place. I skied out from the van, down the hill and got the button lift back up with the hot bread whilst lin cooked up the porridge.
> 
> some realy good runs good and not rediculous money for the ski-pass (22euros a day plus insurance] *don't forget about the insurance!!!!!!!*cheers keep em waxed.......... Ned


Do you mean buying insurance with your lift pass if you don't have winter sports cover? (I didn't bother last year when they asked because we've got holiday insurance with the bank that includes winter sports)
Cheers
Jill


----------



## Kev1

Hi
the ski slope individual cover
usually about 3 euros a day (carte neige)
is well worth getting. It covers all costs for recovery from the hill
helicopters rescue services wit h no querries what so ever.

well worth the peace of mind

kev


----------



## cleo

Kev1 said:


> Hi
> the ski slope individual cover
> usually about 3 euros a day (carte neige)
> is well worth getting. It covers all costs for recovery from the hill
> helicopters rescue services wit h no querries what so ever.
> 
> well worth the peace of mind
> 
> kev


Thanks, I understand now. Will definitely get it next time. I suppose if you need rescuing its not the time to haggle over who'll pay :roll:


----------



## SueandRoger

Thanks Andy, that is all very useful.
We are considering the L'Escale site and area in general as it looks like the skiing are will suit our standard; especially my wife. We went to La Plagne for about 8 years on the trot and have been spoilt by the long motorway style Blue runs that I don't expect we will find anywhere else?

I have had a look at Saises and I think I would be keen to try an Aire there for a few days after a week at L'Escale as long as there is electric, and I would agree, 16A would be best, I would be quite happy to be away from a proper site. Is there plenty of places to top up the Gaslow Cyinders? When we were in St Anton in January there was no where within 100k so I used an extension hose with a German adaptor to connect to a lpg bottle I hired from the site.

I have s&m tyres but I might even get chance to use the snow chains I bought from Ned 3 years ago!

We will probably go for the last week in January and the first 2 weeks in Feb, but could stay longer and possibly try a couple of other Aires. We enjoy the skiing but we also do quite a bit of walking as well as it is the whole experience that is counts for us.

Anyone else going to be in Grand Bornand or Saises around this time?


----------



## ned

*skiing*

Hi Cloe,
I would check the fine print in your holiday insurance. If they lift you off after an accident they will charge you . It will be up to you to claim off your insurance. If you have the lift insurance it appears electronically on your ski-pass and so no charge is made. Its when you get to the hospital that things start getting tricky!!!!!!!!!

Cheers.... Keep em waxed................ Ned


----------



## cleo

*Re: skiing*



ned said:


> Hi Cloe,
> I would check the fine print in your holiday insurance. If they lift you off after an accident they will charge you . It will be up to you to claim off your insurance. If you have the lift insurance it appears electronically on your ski-pass and so no charge is made. Its when you get to the hospital that things start getting tricky!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Cheers.... Keep em waxed................ Ned


As I said, I now understand and will definately buy it next time. I'd never given it much thought before, now I know


----------



## Imbiber

SueandRoger said:


> Thanks Andy, that is all very useful.
> We are considering the L'Escale site and area in general as it looks like the skiing are will suit our standard; especially my wife. We went to La Plagne for about 8 years on the trot and have been spoilt by the long motorway style Blue runs that I don't expect we will find anywhere else?
> 
> I have had a look at Saises and I think I would be keen to try an Aire there for a few days after a week at L'Escale as long as there is electric, and I would agree, 16A would be best, I would be quite happy to be away from a proper site. Is there plenty of places to top up the Gaslow Cyinders? When we were in St Anton in January there was no where within 100k so I used an extension hose with a German adaptor to connect to a lpg bottle I hired from the site.
> 
> I have s&m tyres but I might even get chance to use the snow chains I bought from Ned 3 years ago!
> 
> We will probably go for the last week in January and the first 2 weeks in Feb, but could stay longer and possibly try a couple of other Aires. We enjoy the skiing but we also do quite a bit of walking as well as it is the whole experience that is counts for us.
> 
> Anyone else going to be in Grand Bornand or Saises around this time?


We aim to be at Le Saisies week commencing 18th Feb (Half-Term!). The Aire at the top near the coach park is our preferred stop (8/9ish euro per night), but you'll need good on-board power supplies or a 'genny' (sshh don't tell anyone!) to survive more than a few days.

Otherwise there is a campsite at the bottom of the village which I think provides electric but for a more substantial fee. No LPG in town from what I remember, so I think the nearest may be Albertville??

We definitely needed the snow chains in February this year to get up the last few miles and to get off the Aire. So would recommend you have them to hand!

My other half like's the skiing here as it is spread over two sides that meet in the middle (albeit crossing a road over a bridge on one side) much like a bowl, so she knows if she comes down one side she'll eventually stop going up the other!

Unlike Le Grand Bornand where she felt a little uneasy at the possibility of skiing off-piste (And I mean well off!)


----------



## SueandRoger

We have a genny which normally only gets used to power the hairdrier, not for me I hasten to add so it would be good to actually use it for its original purpose!

I had better start practising fitting the snow chains again as from memory it wasn't the easeist task to do, and that was only on the drive in the dry!


----------



## trek

Hi Imbiber

there used to be a petrol station on the main road in Praz-Sur-Arly that sold LPG - as I bought it there some years ago 


BUT looking at Google street view it looks like the site of the petrol station is undergoing some re-development so it may no longer be available ?

some European / France LPG websites still show it ?

otherwise as you said its Albertville or in the other direction Sallanches

A quick email to the Praz-Sur-Arly tourist office may confirm this ? (or not)


----------



## trek

dont forget you can use the web to check out what these places look like using Google Maps, Google earth Streetview etc

http://maps.google.com/

then for a better view use Street view drag the little yellow man from the google earth or google map left hand side of screen to the road you are interested in then move around zooming in or out as required ?

if you are checking out ski resorts they look so different without the snow

or without street view try http://en.mappy.com/


----------



## SueandRoger

Kev/Ned

From what you are saying I take it that Lift pass insurance covers you for recovery from the slopes to a medical centre, but what about the cost of the treatment and possibly a flight back to UK?

Also do all lift pass offices do ski insurance?


----------



## Imbiber

SueandRoger said:


> Kev/Ned
> 
> From what you are saying I take it that Lift pass insurance covers you for recovery from the slopes to a medical centre, but what about the cost of the treatment and possibly a flight back to UK?
> 
> Also do all lift pass offices do ski insurance?


I think from an insurance point of view, (and in the case of needing it), you'll be best served having several levels of cover. These are what we have in place for our ski travels.

1. EHIC card's; check they're in date and valid.

2. Some form of travel insurance with Winter Sports cover should be also considered, our bank account offers this service as I am sure most value added accounts do.

3. When on the slopes definitely take the ski pass insurance. As it has been pointed out earlier in the thread, this provides cover for getting you off/down the mountain in the event of a fall/accident etc. Skidoo's are an expensive mode of transportation off the mountain, Helicopter's even more so!

Take a dose of all three methods above and should the need arise, you won't be too much out of pocket hopefully!

Hope this helps

Andy


----------



## TeamHymer

*Skiing First Time*

Hi SueandRoger

I have sent you a PM

Cheers
Peter


----------



## SueandRoger

My apologies Andy, I have only just noticed your post on the Insurance! Very good advice thank you and we will do something similar.


----------



## bubble63

quite excited".........

just booked Camping L'Escale in Le Grand Bornand for one week half term feb (11 to 15 th ) 


ci 656 on a ducato x250

going with the kids and busy making plans..

I have a few questions

where do you buy winter tires

do I need a small porch awning

where is a good place to stop over night half way down thro France 

what do I need to do to a CI to prepare it for the cold

who is going to be there?

sorry in advance

regds Neill


----------



## SueandRoger

I have also booked L'Escale but will miss you Neil as we are there 26 Jan - 5 Feb; However, if the skiing is good, then we may stay longer if there is room as we have 3 weeks in total

Not sure yet where we will stop on the way down but we always get an evening Train through Le Tunnel and spend the first night at Cite Europe.

I was also wondering about putting a small awning up as I bought one in the Summer; I suspect if it snowed overnight it might collapse with the weight of the snow.

I bought my Winter tyres from COSTCO a couple of years ago when they were doing a good deal.

I expect someone will be along soon to answer your questions in more detail.


----------



## Kev1

Hi guys
It was out first ski trip in the camper this year and we were sooooooooo excited.

We are even more excited about next years 

I will bow to other users but I would think a small awning may well be more trouble than it's worth.

If the weather is sunny it may be practical but in heavy snow it's more likely to be damaged and you may have to pack up a soggy half frozen awning at the end.

Just to say again 
What a fabulous way of going skiing using a camper is.

kev and sue


----------



## tyson1

*Ferries*

Does any one know cheapest ferrie prices to France on 26 dec


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe

Meribel is a top quality location, loads of skiing to accommodate every ability.

http://www.restaurant-martagon.com/fr/caravaneige.html

This little place is right beside the Olympic lift into Meribel


----------



## badge

*so who's coming to le grand bonard @ Half term ??*

setting off feb 16th , me , and my beautiful wife and 4 kids , cant wait .
anyone got any good route tips .???

also is there any ferry deals about at present ????

thanks Paul...........


----------



## leenuts

Thats a shame, we (beautiful wife, 2 kids and zhu zhu pets) are heading down friday night after school via tunnel. Heading to chatel and havent decided on a route yet though.
Lee


----------



## badge

leenuts said:


> Thats a shame, we (beautiful wife, 2 kids and zhu zhu pets) are heading down friday night after school via tunnel. Heading to chatel and havent decided on a route yet though.
> Lee


Make sure you post up how it went good luck ,,, enjoy ,,well jellllllll


----------

